# Buck Run in Putnam county looking for a few good members



## dwightfri (Apr 1, 2007)

We are looking to fill some openings in our club this year. If you are interested please view our web page.

http://home.comcast.net/~buckrun/wsb/html/view.cgi-home.html-.html

you can email us at buckrun@comcast.net

Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## Eroc33 (Apr 1, 2007)

please send me some info


----------



## dwightfri (Apr 2, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## Dallas/Hunter (Apr 2, 2007)

Please pm info. Thanks


----------



## dwightfri (Apr 2, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## dwightfri (Apr 5, 2007)

*Showing*

We are looking at setting up appointments on the 14th to show folks around our club. If you are interested send me a PM and I'll give the phone number to call


----------



## dwightfri (Apr 7, 2007)

*Contact name and number for the club*

If you are interested call Bruce Osborne 404-660-6240

Dues are $500
we have 42 members and 2000 acres


----------



## LKMENO (Apr 7, 2007)

*buck run*

how many members ,how much land,price per year,is this plum creek land?
thank you
sonny


----------



## dwightfri (Apr 8, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## dwightfri (Apr 10, 2007)

bump


----------



## skeeterbit (Apr 11, 2007)

Could send me some info also like where in putnam?


----------



## dwightfri (Apr 11, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## dwightfri (Apr 14, 2007)

Only 5 members still needed, we will be showing the lease again Saturday the 21st. If your interested give us a call 404-660-6240 and ask for Bruce


----------



## HenryHunter (Apr 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Marlin_444 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hey All:

Buck Run is a Class A Club - I was a Member in 2000, took my biggest (point wise - 11) Buck that season!

BUMP IT on up for yah HenryHunter, please tell Jerry I said hey!

Hope 07-08 is a Good'n for ya'll!!!

Marlin 444

aka Ron Crowe


----------

